
Show HN: Distro.tools - Scripts for lazy Linux users - jlelse
https://distro.tools/
======
jperry
This spooks me a little. Common sense says you should never, ever run "curl
something | sh" (or equivilant), especially not with elevated privileges.

~~~
jlelse
Yes, that's good common sense. But you can check the source code on GitHub
(it's deployed directly via GitHub Pages) or first download it and then
execute without pipe from curl.

~~~
_frkl
Yeah, or just host it yourself once reviewed. That's what I do usually (not
with this haven't heard of this before), but with scripts I find now and
then).

